

Security consulting - Good move? - linkthesink

My interest lies in the area of Network Security, and one of my aims is to make a lot of money. Right now one of my ideas (once I have the experience and qualifications) is to start my own Netsec consulting business. In terms of size (and not having the software as a product to sell) and making money, would this be able to be turned into something that makes a lot of money? I have had a hard time tracking down any hard numbers, and managed to come up with very little on these ventures. I'm asking here for any knowledge of earning potential in this particular field as I know that a lot of the community here are very smart and seasoned folks. :)
======
brk
Depending on your region and local competition, my personal experience is that
you can do pretty well with this. It becomes a bit of a grind to keep doing
this for many years, but you should be able to clock $200K/year for a few
years to establish a bank account and some experience to do the Next Thing.

